# New to Gardening



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

I am wanting to plant a fall garden. Nothing big, I will probably make a couple of small garden areas probably 3' x 10' out of landscape timber stacked two high or so to put in the back yard with topsoil in it. I need some info please. I would like to plant just a few items such as tomatoes, cucumbers, maybe some squash radishes and jalepenos. When should I start planting, and will these Items grow ok during the fall months. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Your best bet is to scroll down through some of the previous post. They have been talking about fall garden for the last few weeks and have some good tips. Tomatoes and Jalepenoes are a little late but you can still get some if the weather holds up and you protects plants during any freezing. Raised beds are nice for the first timer because you get to see what works best for your yard and if you don't have enough or to much sunlight you can always move it. I on the other hand have a small backyard and only one spot to put my garden and while it works for me having a 20' x 25' garden, I cant move it if I want to. I just threw out some green bean seeds and a row of sweet corn and some peas on the other half of my garden that was not in production so I am going see what happens and hopefully I can get some production before the freeze.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

It kind of depends on what veggies you like, the area you live in, and the "time". 

For example, tomatoes. In my area, fall tomatoes are generally a waste of time. Its just too hot to get them started in the ground in time to mature before first frost. What I do is plant some of my spring tomatoes in a spot that gets late afternoon shade...and I have tomatoes through the spring, summer, and fall as a result....but have never been successful at planting and harvesting fall tomatoes. 

Peppers are much the same way, i.e. plants you start in spring will continue to produce through the fall months...but it can be difficult to start them in fall and get a harvest. 

In general, the plants that do best in my area when started in fall are the cool season crops....Brussels, brock, cabbage, kale, collards, kohlrabi, carrots, beets, radishes, spinach, lettuce, onions, etc. Most all of those will produce all the way through fall and winter (if we have a mild winter)


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Like ML said those are the stds for fall..As for soil find a nursery in your area that has "compost" not that stuff called compost in bag that mostly wood chips and it sux..Most reputable Nursery's have a Pile and will load your Pick Up bed for about 35 bucks..You will want about 30/40% compost and same % top soil and the remainder sand or sandy soil.."Compost is the best thing you can ever put in your garden"...except for water my2c

If you got a cotten gin in area maybe get composted cotton hulls FREE


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

Well that sucks on the tomato part, I guess Ill just have to wait until spring for some fresh maters, But I think I can live with some of the others that yall suggested. Thank you for the recommendations. I was just planning on using like Miracle Grow Potting Soil in bags for now. Do you think that would ok. I live in the Pearland Area. I have a privacy fence that runs along my house that gets a good amount of shade but also sees its fair share of sunlight. I was thinking about putting the boxes there. Any recommedations on when I need to have everything planted by? Or does it just vary depending on what I plant? Thanks for all of the help guys.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

look up the farmers almanac online and get the best planting dates, we always plant a row of collards and a row of turnips as both of these put up well in the freezer. the collards will produce until late next yr if you just crop off the leaves. radishes, broccolli, cauliflower are good cold weather crops.

good luck

get youself a load of the mushroom compost and mix it in with your dirt.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

slinginplastic said:


> I was just planning on using like Miracle Grow Potting Soil in bags for now. Do you think that would ok.


No, that will not do it for you it is mostly peat moss. Call a dirt yard & get what 'cva34' recommended. If you don't, you're just wasting your time & money.

I highly recommend you utilize the search function, the subject of 'starting a garden' (along with other people's failures) have all been covered many, many times.

As far as planting dates use the Texas A&M site:

Spring Planting Guide

Fall Planting Guide

:cheers:


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Call good earth in Alvin off 517 and get them to deliver a truck load of "rose mix" . You cant beat that stuff or you can go over and pick up a truck load. It is mixed top soil/ manure and compost.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Good Earth*

*2325 County Rd 796
Alvin, TX 77511
(281) 331-4666 *


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

what wr said,

be careful about what you buy from a soil yard too, you want garden mix/blend, not the composted mulch to put around your shrubs.

a lot of the stuff is full of ground trees and such and full of hard river clay from jobsites and there is no magic garden mix, you will have to work with it.

basic indicator is that if the water puddles up and just sits on the garden, you are too heavy on clay, add more organic matter first, it holds moisture and provides nutrients.

composted manure.... good...manure straight out of a bud's barn......full of weeds


3X10 is small for all those listed................plant japalangos any time, they are pretty tough if you keep em watered, they will overwinter if you cover them too.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I have been thinking about starting a fall garden...something like a square foot garden. You rube is loaded with videos about that subject as well as raised bed gardening.

Some videos are better than others. Personally, I can't stand someone making a video and moving the camera all over the place. Makes me dizzy.


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys. I really do appreciate it. I did use the search function, I guess I didnt type in the proper title. I was at work earlier and didnt have much time to search. I will also read thru some of the other threads for more helpful hints. I am familiar with good earth, that makes more sense to do it that way. I have to get mulch for my flower beds anyway so I will just get both while Im there.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Being in Rosharon, I would absolutely give a few tomatoes a shot. Don't know where you can find plants, but mine ( started from seed on July 4) are in the ground and about 4-5" tall now. Give it another 5wks or and it will be lettuce, carrots, and Chinese cabbage.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I grow tomatoes every fall since 1985, they will grow great in Rosharon. My aunt had been growing fall tomatoes in Wallis since the 1930s. 

Prep your ground thoroughly. Have them in the ground by Sept 1 if possible. Give them a little mid day shade with a piece of cardboard stapled to a paint stirring stick and water daily for first two weeks. Water the leaves weekly with a little Liquid fertilizer mixed in, like Hastagrow, BR61, or Miracle grow. 

Keep a cover like an old blanket or sheet handy and if it looks like frost cover them. Cloth is better than plastic, water the ground and leaves heavily first.

I pick nice tomatoes almost past every Christmas. 

Fall and Winter gardening is my favorite time!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Caldwell Nursery in Rosenburg is a great place for plants, including fall tomatoes. 

Also try Enchanted Forest nursery not far from you. most feed stores have tomato plants.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Landscape timbers are 8' long. 

Make the size of your beds in multiples of 2'. 2' x 4' or 4' x 8' . . . ect.
Less waste that way.

Just a tip - 2' wide is just wide enough to be able to reach all around a plant in the bed. Space the beds wide enough apart to be able to get your lawn mower between them.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Since you are in Pearland check and see if Joesph's Nursery is gonna have Fall tomatoes. They also have some cool Asian herbs and peppers in the Spring for future reference.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

And most importantly don't be discouraged if your first attempt doesn't do as well as you would like. Some times the first year gardens are tough but just stick with it and you will do just fine.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

chuck leaman said:


> And most importantly don't be discouraged if your first attempt doesn't do as well as you would like. Some times the first year gardens are tough but just stick with it and you will do just fine.


good advice!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Once you set your garden up you have to let it rest for two - three weeks

You will cook your plants roots if not....

This link has some of the best advice for fall gardening

http://urbanharvest.org/vegetables


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Muddskipper said:


> Once you set your garden up you have to let it rest for two - three weeks
> 
> You will cook your plants roots if not....
> 
> ...


X2 on this. No need to get in a hurry right now any ways.


----------

